# Rats and Sushi



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

So I understand rats can have fish but can they have raw fish? I will be dabbling in the art of sushi making and wanted to know if it would be bad to give my rats maybe raw salmon, tuna, or cooked and smoked tuna? It will all be frozen or cooked to safe levels before they are given it because I am making it for human consumption but I was just wondering. If not, why? (I like to know all my information. It doesn't mean in gonna go do it)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I say no because uncooked fish can have harmful bacteria or worms in it and that could really hurt the ratties. Always cook raw stuff before they eat it.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

If sushi is handled properly then the raw fish is safe to eat [or us humans wouldn't eat it...or be really sick] I honestly can't give you an opinion because I myself would probably feed them some of it but I don't how 'correct' that is. I've heard smoked oysters or whatever are okay so I would think smoked salmon/tuna would be okay as well. Again I'm not an expert on that so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I always share my vegetarian sushi with them, but as far as the fish goes I'd err on the side of caution and not give them anything uncooked. I'm sure they'd love to share all the other sushi ingredients though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Jenzie said:


> I always share my vegetarian sushi with them, but as far as the fish goes I'd err on the side of caution and not give them anything uncooked. I'm sure they'd love to share all the other sushi ingredients though!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How about the seaweed paper? Do your rats like that? An the rice?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, they do like the seaweed, though I don't usually give them too much because I'm unsure about the salt content. The rice is their favorite part!


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Goodness, I wouldn't worry too much about sushi - if you're eating it, and it isn't a food inherently toxic to rats, a little shouldn't be an issue. But I'm one of those pregnant ladies who eats sushi AND lunch eat without fear, because the risk of a healthy person (or animal) contracting a food borne illness is SO low. Thus my advice comes with a caveat, as not everyone has the same level of acceptable risk. But properly handled raw fish? That's quite a treat for human OR rat


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Algae (spirulina, seaweed, etc.) can be very valuable in a diet. It's nothing to worry about, nor the rice. Feeding raw meats is fine, but I do tend to stay away from most fish as mercury contents can be quite high.

A little bit won't hurt, though!


----------

